# old bay crab cakes



## 2dogsmom (Jan 15, 2004)

this recipe yields 4 regular size crab cakes, but if we are having a party, i shape them into 10 minis. 

2 slices white bread, minus crust
2 tbls mayonnaise
2 1/2 tsp old bay seasoning
2 tsp parsley flakes
1/2 tsp prepared yellow mustard
1 beaten egg
1 lb fancy lump crabmeat

break bread into small pieces.  mix in mayonnaise, old bay, parsley, mustard  and egg.  stir in crab meat.  shape mixture into patties.  broil 10 minutes or fry until golden brown.


----------

